

Top keyword search on Eat24? Domino's - Jarred
http://blog.eat24hours.com/top-keyword-search-on-eat24-dominos/

======
eloff
So much public ownage of a multibillion dollar company, it's just beautiful.
Nom nom nom. I'd love to see how dominos responds.

